# New Kubota MX 5200 HST



## eyeamtheman

LOVE my new tractor, but have a few concerns. This was a HUGE upgrade for me from my old trusty 8N, so forgive my questions. This DPF system concerns me, and at 20 hours, it's already cycled once. Light came on, I continued to operate (at a higher RPM) per operating manual, and it went off after about 15 minutes. I do know, and have been told that I NEED to get used to running the tractor at a higher RPM than I'm comfortable with. (2000-2400 RPM's, which is nearly wide open)
I'm struggling with this so I'm hoping some of you who are experienced in these new tractors will offer some reassurance. 
Help me out please. Same as my new Bad Boy zero turn. All this hoo haa about "running it wide open"....I'm just not going to do it. Makes no sense to me. The mower cuts just fine at 70-85% throttle. 
Please educate me y'all.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy eyeamtheman,

Welcome aboard the TF. That Kubota MX5200 HST is a really nice tractor. No wonder you LOVE it.

Diesels like to be worked hard. If you don't work them hard, you get diesel slobbering (black smut out the exhaust). If you have a vertical exhaust, you will notice it! 

Run it wide open or very near wide open. I run my gas engines and diesels wide open with no problems.


----------



## Thomas

As sixbales said.....
Gas vs diesel to different worlds when operating.
Don't lug down motor and pumps etc. on Kubota need to keep RPM's up there,if you live cold region plan to remove snow need 15 mins or so for warm before working also good RPM's.

Congrats on your new investment.


----------



## eyeamtheman

Ok, thank you for the replies. For the record, I live in north central Louisiana, so not much snow at all. Tractor will be used for loader work and cutting grass mostly. Got a new 6' bush hog when I got the tractor. I've not found much feedback from the new DPF system, probably due to it being so new to the market...? But yes, other than just being new "to me"....this is an awesome tractor. Plenty of power, and I'm happy with it thus far.


----------



## sixbales

I looked up the DPF (Diesel Particulate Filter) system on the internet. I'm certain that these systems are required due to government regulations. If you fail to keep the engine revved up, the reduced heat/increased carbon in the exhaust starts plugging the filter causing increased pressure drop across the filter. The system senses the increased pressure drop and kicks in with automatic regeneration process, which means injecting diesel into the exhaust to burn at 600-800 degrees F, which cleans the filter. You don't even want to leave the engine idle very long because of this problem.

These DPF systems are going to be a major problem for new tractor owners and their dealerships in years to come. To learn more about the DPF system go to this site:

Understanding Diesel DPF Regeneration - YouTube


----------



## farmertim

Also the hydro needs to be running at high revs to work efficiently, I used to operat a bobcat skid steer loader for twelve hours a day and they have ostensibly the same drive system, if you run at low revs they blow seals and hydraulic pumps like you wouldn't believe, they are designed to be run flat out!
I wish I had a new one to replace the old g5200 I have!
Cheers.


----------

